# MS Powerpoint - disable a toolbar on open?



## lord of the badgers (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi
In work we have a redundant (my judgement!) powerpoint Add-in. The toolbar adds itself under the std toolbars everytime you open powerpoint - taking up an annoying three lines of toolbars. 

I cannot 'see' the add-in in the add-in menu, and the facility is SMS'd to our machines (ie auto installed) everytime we log in. So manually removing it is both time consuming and irritating.

What would i need to create my own add-in (perhaps) to simply remove the errant toolbar "numbering add-in", that way i don't interfere with my company's coding & get them upset!

? 

thanks!!!


----------



## TommyGun (Sep 14, 2004)

You would just need to create an add-in that would turn off the VISIBLE property of the toolbar.

Here are the steps to do that:


Open a new Powerpoint Presentation
Open the VBE (Alt+F11)
Open the Project Explorer in the VBE (Ctrl+R)
Right-Click on your presentation in the Project Explorer (will look something like "VBAProject (Presentation1)"Select Insert|Module in the popup-menu
Insert the following code into the new module
<font face=Courier New><SPAN style="color:#00007F">Sub</SPAN> Autpen()
    <SPAN style="color:#00007F">On</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Error</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Resume</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Next</SPAN>
    Application.CommandBars("Name of Errant Toolbar Here").Visible = <SPAN style="color:#00007F">False</SPAN>
    <SPAN style="color:#00007F">On</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Error</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">GoTo</SPAN> 0
<SPAN style="color:#00007F">End</SPAN> <SPAN style="color:#00007F">Sub</SPAN></FONT>
Adjust the toolbar name in the code to match your errant toolbar
Close the VBE and return to Powerpoint
Goto File|SaveAs
Save the file as a PPA (Powerpoint AddIn)
Close the file
Goto Tools|AddIns
Click the Add New button, and find the file you just created
Close and restart Powerpoint


----------



## lord of the badgers (Sep 14, 2004)

why thankyou good sir! 
ray:


----------



## lord of the badgers (Sep 14, 2004)

OK. I did everything (i'm normally OK with add-ins) but it won't autorun? this is Powerpoint 2000.


----------



## TommyGun (Sep 14, 2004)

Did you change the name of the toolbar?


----------



## lord of the badgers (Sep 14, 2004)

yes i did. i'm none too shabby at VBA, i just wasnt sure of toolbar methods. if i load the addin, it works, but won't autorun each time i restart


----------



## TommyGun (Sep 14, 2004)

Actually, it's probably running, but because of the order of what's being run, the toolbar might not exist whenever it is being started.  That was something I was afraid of.


----------



## starl (Sep 14, 2004)

so.. what's really needed is code to run AFTER the company add-in is installed..
since the autopen seems to run first, you could use something like this:
Application.AddIns("mytools").AutoLoad = msoFalse
that would stop the company addin.. unless it's a comaddin..
I don't ppt program, but looking at the addin object, you might be able to use something to your advantage....


----------



## lord of the badgers (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks starl, i'll look at that. Yeah VBA in PPT is pretty difficult to get to grips with.. not so logical as Excel & Access.

thanks again


----------



## starl (Sep 14, 2004)

it's not as developed.. but maybe one day.. I mean, look at Outlook - a few years ago, there wasn't any vba!


----------



## lord of the badgers (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi
In work we have a redundant (my judgement!) powerpoint Add-in. The toolbar adds itself under the std toolbars everytime you open powerpoint - taking up an annoying three lines of toolbars. 

I cannot 'see' the add-in in the add-in menu, and the facility is SMS'd to our machines (ie auto installed) everytime we log in. So manually removing it is both time consuming and irritating.

What would i need to create my own add-in (perhaps) to simply remove the errant toolbar "numbering add-in", that way i don't interfere with my company's coding & get them upset!

? 

thanks!!!


----------



## lord of the badgers (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Starl mate, your code line worked great. thankyou


----------



## starl (Sep 15, 2004)

cool!


----------

